# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Football (Soccer for the Yanks)

## GabCNesbitt

With England and Russia in the same group for Euro 1998, things have certainly become interesting.  I

----------


## Оля

> I have chatted online with a few CSKA Moscow fans.

   ::   ::   ::  
I'm backing Lokomotiv Moscow!

----------


## Бармалей

THIS IS THE 21st CENTURY!?!?! WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?!?

----------


## Оля

What's wrong?

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> What's wrong?

 No idea!  Football

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by GabCNesbitt  I have chatted online with a few CSKA Moscow fans.       
> I'm backing Lokomotiv Moscow!

 Yep.  Me too.    ::   
(and last year I was cheering for _Real Madrid_!)

----------


## Ramil

Russian football is the joke alike the English cuisine.  ::

----------


## Dobry

> Russian football is the joke alike the English cuisine.

 Ramil, 
Are you harassing the English now, for their delicious steak pies, sausages, and scrumptious puddings??    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Barmbie is right folks... 
The next Eurocup is in 2008!!! Not 1998 !!!  ::   
I can't believe you didn't notice that. 
Oh and Gab, good luck going to Moscow in October 1997!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Barmbie is right folks... 
> The next Eurocup is in 2008!!! Not 1998 !!!   
> I can't believe you didn't notice that. 
> Oh and Gab, good luck going to Moscow in October 1997!

 Maybe he owns a Delorean?  ::

----------


## Propp

> With England and Russia in the same group for Euro 1998, things have certainly become interesting.  I?d like to go to the game in Moscow, in October 1997, but I?m not sure whether this will be possible.

 Well... sorry... how to put it more correctly... you are a LITTLE BIT late for this...  ::

----------


## Dobry

::   ::   ::   
I didn't notice the dates in Gab's post!  I was thinking of the next Cup. 
Maybe a typo... but probably on purpose, you sneaky, tricky devil!  ::  
I bet you're a Manchester United fan.

----------


## JJ

[quote=GabCNesbitt]I

----------


## Dobry

[quote=JJ][quote=GabCNesbitt]I

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Russian football is the joke alike the English cuisine.    Ramil, 
> Are you harassing the English now, for their delicious steak pies, sausages, and scrumptious puddings??

 That depends on how bad do you think Russian football is  ::

----------


## Dagest

Gab as you're obviously still back in 1996, I want to assure you hat the immigration problem doesn't become as bad as you fear.  
I'm with Lokomotiv.  I'm glad to see them reach the top of the table.  I only wish I could see some of their goals.  
Оля, думаю, что вы раньше знала сайт, чтобы смотреть голы локомотива?  К сожалению, теперь это сайт мёртвый.  Вы знаете дгугой сайт?

----------


## Оля

> Оля, думаю, что ты раньше знала сайт, где можно было посмотреть (скачать) голы локомотива?  К сожалению, теперь этот сайт мёртвый. Вы знаете ("ты знаешь" is better ) другой сайт?

 Посмотри здесь http://www.fclm.ru/video/ http://www.fclm.ru/video-s2005/ 
Здесь есть самые последние голы (не только Локомотива): http://mvmmm.jino.ru/

----------


## Dagest

> Originally Posted by Dagest  Оля, думаю, что ты раньше знала сайт, где можно было посмотреть (скачать) голы локомотива?  К сожалению, теперь этот сайт мёртвый. Вы знаете ("ты знаешь" is better ) другой сайт?   Посмотри здесь http://www.fclm.ru/video/ http://www.fclm.ru/video-s2005/ 
> Здесь есть самые последние голы (не только Локомотива): http://mvmmm.jino.ru/

 Спасибо Оля!  Ты добрая женщина.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля!  Ты добрая девушка.

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dagest

> Originally Posted by Dagest  Спасибо, Оля!  Ты добрая девушка.

 Я буду вспоминать следующий раз. 
Оля - девушка   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Я буду помнить следующий раз. 
> Оля - девушка

 Но это же частный случай.

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> Barmbie is right folks... 
> The next Eurocup is in 2008!!! Not 1998 !!!   
> I can't believe you didn't notice that. 
> Oh and Gab, good luck going to Moscow in October 1997!

   ::  Do you know, I have no idea why I typed that!  I had been drinking, but still...   ::   ::   
Btw, I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Dagest  Спасибо, Оля!  Ты добрая девка.

  :P

----------


## DDT

> Do you know, I have no idea why I typed that!  I had been drinking, but still...

 Хммм!.... Какая отличная идея! Войдите в MasterRussian и загуливайте!  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Soccer... taint a real football  ::

----------


## DDT

> Soccer... taint a real football

 Yeah! I kind of agree with that statement.  
Also I find it interesting that the promoters  of Soccer are trying to usurp the generic word "football" (which is any number of games where a ball is kicked) as their own "special" word.  
That is exactly what i saw recently in Australia. Football always meant Rugby or Australian Rules Football and Soccer meant Soccer there until just recently when the Australian soccer team (big joke) actually had a shot at the World Cup. Things are changing now with all the soccer maniacs arriving in Australia. 
 Sadly, gone are the days when no "true blue" Aussie would be caught dead with a soccer ball!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> девка

 Дзеўка  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не буду спрашивать!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Also I find it interesting that the promoters  of Soccer are trying to usurp the generic word "football" (which is any number of games where a ball is kicked) as their own "special" word.

 Probably they try to "usurp" it because soccer IS real football. They DO play kicking the ball with their feet, while in Rugby and American football players mostly run holding the ball in hands.   ::   
And after all "soccer" was initially an abbreviation for "association" in *Football* Association.   ::

----------


## DDT

Apparently you are right about this. However, both soccer and rugby came from the same game of football which split apart forever in 1863. Soccer fans are still trying call their version of football as "Football" when it is really just a generic term for any football. They want to hang on to this name as though they are the sole originators, though Rugby and Soccer  football both originated equally.  
Well, i won't let them do it!   

> But now, football was divided into two separate camps. Some colleges and schools preferred to follow rules drawn up by Rugby School - rules which permitted tripping, shin-kicking and carrying the ball - all forbidden by the Cambridge rules. 
> On 26 October 1863, eleven London clubs and schools sent their representatives to a meeting in the Freemason's Tavern to establish a single set of fundamental rules to govern the matches played amongst them. 
> This meeting created The Football Association. 
> The supporters of the Rugby School rules walked out - and On 8 December 1863, Association Football and Rugby Football finally split.

 http://worldsoccer.about.com/cs/history ... istart.htm

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Apparently you are right about this. However, both soccer and rugby came from the same game of football which split apart forever in 1863. Soccer fans are still trying call their version of football as "Football" when it is really just a generic term for any football.
> Well, i won't let them do it!     
> 			
> 				But now, football was divided into two separate camps. Some colleges and schools preferred to follow rules drawn up by Rugby School - rules which permitted tripping, shin-kicking and carrying the ball - all forbidden by the Cambridge rules. 
> On 26 October 1863, eleven London clubs and schools sent their representatives to a meeting in the Freemason's Tavern to establish a single set of fundamental rules to govern the matches played amongst them.  This meeting created The Football Association.  The supporters of the Rugby School rules walked out - and On 8 December 1863, Association Football and Rugby Football finally split.
> 			
> 		  http://worldsoccer.about.com/cs/history ... istart.htm

 Hey now, so you quoted it yourself! Football was the original game and Rugbyites peeled of to create their own game. You are just a bunch of splitters! And you want to drag the name "football" with you! Well, I won't let you!

----------


## charlestonian

Back to the *real* football... How about those Broncos on Monday night!!!

----------


## DDT

Aussie Rules rules!

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> Aussie Rules rules!

 Oh yeah, that popular global sport!   ::   
Football

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> Russian football is the joke alike the English cuisine.

 CSKA 1-0 Arse-nal!    ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Russian football is the joke alike the English cuisine.    CSKA 1-0 Arse-nal!

 Did you see many russians in CSKA? It's more like Brazilian team!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Welcome to real world football  ::  Where the drive to win supercedes they drive to have all Russians on the team!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Welcome to real world football  Where the drive to win supercedes they drive to have all Russians on the team!

 Sorry, kalinka, but I can't understand the second sentence.  ::  Can you translate it to Russian, please?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Welcome to real world football  Where the drive to win supercedes they drive to have all Russians on the team!     Sorry, kalinka, but I can't understand the second sentence.  Can you translate it to Russian, please?

 добро пожаловать в настоящий футбол!   ::   Где стремление выигрывать больше чем желание держать в команде одних русских!   ::  
EDIT:   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Добро пожаловать в настоящий футбол_!  Где стремление выигрывать больше чем желание держать в команде одниx русских!

 Спасибо за перевод!  ::  Но я бы предпочёл, чтобы легионеров брали как в английском чемпионате - только классных игроков, кто играет в своих национальных сборных. А у нас понабрали всякий сброд. Неужели такого-то класса игроков нельзя тут найти?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Но я бы предпочёл, чтобы легионеров брали как в английском чемпионате - только классных игроков, кто играет в своих национальных сборных. А у нас понабрали всякий сброд. Неужели такого-то класса игроков нельзя тут найти?

 А ты за кого в нашем чемпионате болеешь?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Знаю, что ты меня не спрашивала, но я всё-таки отвечу: Зенит!!!!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Знаю, что ты меня не спрашивала, но всё-таки отвечу: Зенит!!!!

 Мы завтра с вами играем........   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> Знаю, что ты меня не спрашивала, но всё-таки отвечу: Зенит!!!!

 Мы завтра с вами играем........   ::   ::   :: [/quote:2jw8x2m7]
Заранее извиняюсь, что твоя команда проиграет.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Но я бы предпочёл, чтобы легионеров брали как в английском чемпионате - только классных игроков, кто играет в своих национальных сборных. А у нас понабрали всякий сброд. Неужели такого-то класса игроков нельзя тут найти?     А ты за кого в нашем чемпионате болеешь?

 Да я не болельщик. Я только матчи сборной смотрю и то не всегда. Когда смотрел матч с Израилем, то обплевался весь. Правильно Хидинг сказал, что, мол, из кого я тут наберу вам нормальную сборную, если из почти четырёхсот игроков в премьер лиге всего 60 имеют российское гражданство?

----------


## Оля

> Заранее извиняюсь, что твоя команда проиграет.

 Ikke snakk det!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> Заранее извиняюсь, что твоя команда проиграет.

 Ikke si det!!![/quote:ys8sktdu]
не знаю, стоит ли править тебе?   ::

----------


## Оля

> не знаю, стоит ли поправлять тебя?

  :P  
Конечно, стоит   ::  Вообще, стоит научить меня норвежскому   ::

----------


## charlestonian

Can we talk about *real* football????

----------


## Basil77

> Can we talk about *real* football????

 That stupid game you call "real footbal" is called "American footbal" elsewere exept USA.

----------


## RusskiSlav

> That stupid game you call "real footbal<font color=red>l</font>" is called "American footbal<font color=red>l</font>" elsewere exept USA.

 I'm not a huge fan of "real"/American football either

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Can we talk about *real* football????   That stupid game you call "real footbal" is called "American footbal" elsewere exept USA.

 Hold your horses, tovarisch...  What you call "stupid game" means a lot to americans.

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Can we talk about *real* football????   That stupid game you call "real footbal" is called "American footbal" elsewere exept USA.

 It is called "Gridiron"  or "American Football" in Australia. 
I think at one time it was called "Gridiron", even in USA.

----------


## charlestonian

I love an american football. Soccer sucks. Kill me for that.

----------


## basurero

В Новой Зеландии "football" - это рэгби. Мы называем футбол американским именем "soccer".

----------


## charlestonian

> В Новой Зеландии "football" - это рэгби. Мы называем футбол американским именем "soccer".

 Rugby and american football are not the same.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  В Новой Зеландии "football" - это рэгби. Мы называем футбол американским именем "soccer".   Rugby and american football are not the same.

 Да, я знаю. Я имел в виду, что если кто-нибудь упоминает о "football", то скорее всего собеседники подумают сперва про рэгби (хотя это не конкретное правило). That other random game is called "gridiron" or "American football".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> не знаю, стоит ли поправлять тебя?

  :P  
Конечно, стоит   ::  Вообще, стоит научить меня норвежскому   :: [/quote:16gqjsvj] ну первый урок: "Russland" в норвежском языке означает Россия!

----------


## Оля

> Мы называем футбол американским словом "soccer".

----------


## Оля

> ну первый урок: "Russland" в норвежском языке означает Россия!

 Вау!! Спасибо!!   ::   
Я думаю, тебе надо создать тему в Scandinavian Lounge и назвать ее, например, так: "Уроки норвежского от Калиныча"   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Зенит выиграл 4-1   ::   ::  Какая беда, Оля!   ::  Даже неорвежский Хаген забил первый гол!   ::

----------


## Оля

У Зенита перед этим матчем тренера не снимали... И лузера вместо него не ставили.  :: 
мнеплохайавшоке   ::

----------


## Wowik

> мне _ плохо, _ я _в _ шоке

----------


## charlestonian

How about them Colts y'all??? 6 and 0, undefeated!!!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Оля  мне _ плохо, _ я _в _ шоке

 Во, где радость! Поймал Олю "на горячем". Ей уже и побаловаться нельзя.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by Оля  мне _ плохо, _ я _в _ шоке        Во, где радость! Поймал Олю "на горячем". Ей уже и побаловаться нельзя.

 Пошутить не дают ©  :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> У Зенита перед этим матчем тренера не снимали... И лузера вместо него не ставили. 
> мнеплохайавшоке

 а что, перед всеми матчами, Зенит должен снимать тренера? И за это выиграли? Не понимаю!

----------

